
Ask HN: What is your home audio setup? - Elof
Looking to invest in a solid two channel audio set up for streaming music and playing records. I’m interested in maximizing quality to value, but am a little overwhelmed with info doing research. What’s your setup&#x2F;recommendations?
======
NeedMoreTea
Full size hifi with Linn turntable and moving coil in the main room that is
still first choice for music. I got the turntable before records became quite
so rare but I have hundreds of them, so I'm glad I did. Not sure I'd buy as
expensive if buying now. :)

Denon mini hifi + Wharfedale bookshelf speakers for the computer room. Great
value and sound for not too much money, with a Cd, pretty decent streaming
player and FM/DAB tuner. Doesn't have a vinyl preamp though.

For records for rather less try and grab a listen to a Rega Planar 1 that's
remarkably solid for the money, and won a few awards.

~~~
Elof
Thanks for all the great info. I have a _decent_ collection of records and my
parents just gifted me their collection, which is excellent.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
You're welcome. You might also want to check out
[http://www.whathifi.com/](http://www.whathifi.com/) for their best buys and
reviews. Not perfect, but not a bad starting point, and pleasingly free of
reviews of £50k systems and organic gold fairy dust cables.

If juggling budget, favour money into deck with a cheap MM. You can upgrade
cart next year, upgrading deck counts as "expensive mistake".

Have fun. :)

------
vkaku
I use headphones on my computer, wired and amplified. It's a budget Turtle
Beach for games.

Planning to get a Bluetooth 5.1 sound bar for the TV. Must have decent bass,
$150 budget. Nothing fancy.

------
mark_l_watson
iPhone with AirPods. Samsung speakers and woofer for TV.

~~~
Elof
Do you like your Samsung speakers? Bookshelf or tower?I’m more interested in
music than TV.

